# Aurora t jet chassis



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I've been shopping around to buy a bunch of nos tjet rollers.

Last I remember,five or so years ago,the prices seemed to hover around 20 bucks or so.

Now I see them for as low as 15 or so.

What happened?Why the price drop?

Someone find a forgotten warehouse of them,or does anyone that would buy them have their fill?

Mike


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well the standard skinny tire chassis are all gone. Brownie on this board has lighted skinny tire chassis' for sale I think. 

The only full cases are lighted and I believe you may find NOS truck chassis'. 

I may be wrong but others will chime in I'm sure. The going prices vary. Rick, aka brownie374?? will know better and have the best prices.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Joe,I sell the lighted version new old stock 5 for $65 shipped and insured to the lower 48 states cheaper than anywhere else I have seen.:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> Thanks Joe,I sell the lighted version new old stock 5 for $65 shipped and insured to the lower 48 states cheaper than anywhere else I have seen.:wave:



Smoking deal Rick. 

What's the scoop on truck and buggy chassis'? They still around?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

brownie374 said:


> Thanks Joe,I sell the lighted version new old stock 5 for $65 shipped and insured to the lower 48 states cheaper than anywhere else I have seen.:wave:


Duly noted brownie.:thumbsup:

Wow,didn't know the well went dry.

Can't remember what the differences between the different chassis.

Other then the parts for the light,everything else is pretty much the same?

I'm only planning on putting a bunch of runners together with the ones I do end up buying.No big plans to race with anyone other then myself.

Mike


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

"Other then the parts for the light,everything else is pretty much the same?"

Yes. At your option you can just pull the bulb and clip and you have a regular TJet. The small terminals will still be under the rivets at the bottom.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's really easy to slide an exacto into the wire keepers under the chassis, twist the blade a tad, and release the light wires. Then simply push the keepers back down. That extra plate under the rivet is rumored to make a better electrical connection.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I seen someone had a case of buggy chassis on Ebay about a month ago. Starting bid was $1000 but he had no bids with 12 hrs left ! I got a call and when i came back i thought ya i'm gonna toss out a bid . So i had it in my watch list but went back and he ended it early . I asked about it but got zero response ! Must been scared he would get that 1 bid at $1000 ? 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I think only the regular/lighted chassis had 100 per case. Anything with wider tires, the trucks, slimlines, etc., only had 80 per case.

Joe


----------

